# How to ID when the model tag is missing



## butchf (Dec 15, 2010)

Does anyone know how I might get the model # for this machine?
The tag was glued to the plastic housing and is gone.
We believe it to be about 1995 model. Dark gray in color. Single stage.
Briggs 4 stroke engine. 22" clearing width...auger engage bar at the handle
the main handle is cushioned.....chute control located in the center of the control panel....electric start.....
auger is rubber riveted to steel......needs replacement

Other than the Craftsman decal, the only other markings are the Briggs badge.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

That's a good question. Maybe they can help you on their parts site. Perhaps they can cross reference the engine numbers.

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/partsdirect/index.action

Go down to the lower left hand corner where they list 3 different ways for help under this heading.

"Get assistance and advice from our parts specialists."

You just might get lucky googling 1995 craftsman snow thrower. Who knows?


----------



## butchf (Dec 15, 2010)

bwdbrn1 said:


> That's a good question. Maybe they can help you on their parts site. Perhaps they can cross reference the engine numbers.
> 
> http://www.searspartsdirect.com/partsdirect/index.action
> 
> ...


Thanks.....good ideas


----------



## indypower (Oct 28, 2010)

Post a pic. Maybe someone here has the same one.


----------



## butchf (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks all!
I found it on google by accident. 536.881500.
Made by Murray. Auger replacement from Sears is $147.30. There is no replacing just the rubber. On the bright side, my customer has deemed it a job to get done. Good thing. I just tried it out on 2" of fresh snow and it sucked bad. If it wasn't for the 22" path I would still be out there moving snow about 18" away at a time.
The engine runs great! Even though it stalled about 4 times.
No way should 2" stop the engine unless it doesn't clear itself.


----------

